# Writers' opinions



## Sci Cheetah (Jun 13, 2008)

I need some writers' opinions on my stories. I want to see what other authors think of my stories and what they think I should change. For now, these are the stories that I want people to look at and give me their opinion about:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1289743/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1196559/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1094393/

This is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Sci the Cheetah


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 13, 2008)

You might want to post this in the Critique Thread -- the one that's gotten lost in the eight thousand stickies in this forum...  >9_9<

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=14238


----------



## Sci Cheetah (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

